# Should i buy Boots online ? help



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you got to try them on.

either go to a store and then order on line

or get a bunch on line, try on and return the ones' that don't fit right


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> you got to try them on.
> 
> either go to a store and then order on line
> 
> or get a bunch on line, try on and return the ones' that don't fit right


ye that sounds good thanks for advice


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

better yet find a nice local shop and build a relationship with them. As a customer or repeat customer and referrals etc. Many times you can get a match web price. Plus you can get heat molding for that exact fit, can't do that online. 

Not for everyone but I found a local guy that has excellent customer service, and has treated my family very well. So much so we are now friends. 

I know money is tough these days and we all need to maximize how we spend our dollars but don't rule out those non-tangible aspects that a brick-n-mortar store can offer you !!


----------



## xdrex (Jan 18, 2013)

You definitely want to try them on. Every brand fits a bit different. I would say try them on at your local shop then order the ones that fit best online if they're cheaper.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you go to Southport, Slyder? I bought 2 pairs online last year and just heat molded them myself.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Zolemite said:


> Do you go to Southport, Slyder? I bought 2 pairs online last year and just heat molded them myself.


Sorry I don't know what Southport is? Assuming it's a store.

I was just one of the lucky ones that found a great store!


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes but there is difference between countries, where i live we have like 5 snow shops (in whole countrie) , i don't buy gear often and im only 16 teen i don't like to ask money from parents so i can't build relationship with them, but i can get 20% off new stuff in one store( i usually buy clothes there and everything) that's kinda good, but that store is so expensive for example burton moto boots they cost like 260$ that is bit to much for me  but i think i will buy some 2011-2012 session boots i hope i will find some TSL boots i rly want to try them out have u ever used them ? 

sorry for my spelling English is my 3rd language ..


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

slyder said:


> Sorry I don't know what Southport is? Assuming it's a store.
> 
> I was just one of the lucky ones that found a great store!


Southport Rigging is a snowboard/skate store in Kenosha.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

slyder said:


> better yet find a nice local shop and build a relationship with them. As a customer or repeat customer and referrals etc. Many times you can get a match web price. Plus you can get heat molding for that exact fit, can't do that online.
> 
> Not for everyone but I found a local guy that has excellent customer service, and has treated my family very well. So much so we are now friends.
> 
> I know money is tough these days and we all need to maximize how we spend our dollars but don't rule out those non-tangible aspects that a brick-n-mortar store can offer you !!


This find a local store and keep going back. I actually get staff pricing on a lot of stuff now at my local store. I do take care of their minor computer issues at no cost, but I know I am winning when it comes to that deal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op definitely if you can find a local core shop and develop a relationship is the way to go. I have 7 board/ski shops within 5-10 minutes and another 2 shops within 30 minutes. The closest is my main one...we have always gotten excellent service, no hassles and deals with just a nod.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*brand loyalty*

If you settle on a manufacturer you're guaranteed a certain level of consistency in sizing. I wear 11.5 Ride brand boots, whether they are the Deuce or FUL variety it makes no difference. I have bought several pairs over the last 4 years and they all sized the same way. But, having said that, I wouldn't buy a pair of those new Adidas in 11.5 without trying them on first.


----------

